# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Τι θα χρειαστώ για να ψηφίσω στις εκλογές του ΑΜΔΛ

## skontos

1.ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ
2.Αστυνομική Ταυτότητα 
3.Αίτηση νέου Μέλους θα υπάρχει στο εκλογικό κέντρο 
4.Οικονομική τακτοποίηση (εκκρεμότητες) Εγγραφών των νέων και παλιών μελών (10Euro) Εφάπαξ

Η συνδρομή για το Έτος 2007 θα αποφασιστεί απο το νέο Δ.Σ μετα τις εκλογές 


*ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ Δ.Σ 

ΤΟΥ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΥ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ

Δευτέρα 18 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 20:30

ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΙ

Ρ.Αγγελή 59 1ος όροφος 
στο ΚΕΚ ΙΝΕ ΓΣΕΕ

TO ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ 

ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΥ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ*
http://lwmn.awmn.net/?page=nodes

----------


## methana

ειμαστε με τον Ροδη...  ::

----------


## skontos

EMEISEIMASTE ME TO RODH ME TO STATHI ME TO GIANNI ME TO SPIRO ME TON HLIA.......ESEIS RE PAIDIA EISTE MAZI MAS ????

----------

